# Riding Doylestown --> New Hope --> Warrington this weekend. Anything to avoid?



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Were throwing our bikes on the rack and heading out to Bucks County this weekend. I'm going to have 2-3 hours to ride in the morning - she's busy with something in the meantime - and want to ride from Doylestown PA to New Hope and then to Warrington to shower up in the hotel before we head out for lunch. The only instruction I've been given was to not be "dead for the rest of the day after this ride so we can enjoy our time together". here is what I put together: 

I created this route: Doylestown - A bike ride in New Britain Township, PA

I want a portion of my ride to be on 32 along the Delaware - regardless of traffic - but the remainder I'd prefer to keep to low traffic roads and smooth surfaces. Any suggestions? Any tips? We've been to the area many times by car, but this will be my first time cycling there. I street viewed routes from doylestown to rt 32 and they look like one lane each way double yellows with no shoulder... I hope people are used to passing cyclists. Nothing worse than a camper behind you too scared to make the pass thus causing a traffic jam.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Check your route from miles 16-21. I think you're on the bike path (gravel) and not the road. 
That section of Rt32 isn't too bad to ride on. Lots of traffic usually but there's always lots of cyclists so most cars are use to it. Also watch the potholes. Rt32 got pretty beat up over the winter (as well as all the other roads).

The first 24mi look good, I've been on all the roads recently. Definitely no issue with traffic from start to Rt32. You'll be lucky to see a handful of cars.
Miles 24-30 I don't know.
Tohickon Hill Rd downhill at mile 10 is a fast descent. Be careful, it's usually got gravel on it, it's shaded and often difficult to see. But it's fun to blast down. At the bottom there's a bridge. There was a huge pothole there, not sure if it's been fixed.

Lumberville general store at mile 14.2 is a nice place to stop if you need anything. Great baked goods! They're bicycle friendly and carry a few things like tubes, patches, and maybe co2.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the input TLG!!! Much appreciated. 

I rethought the ride. I did this before I saw your reply (btw). I figured I'd do less time on River Road (saw some gnarly potholes on street view). Figured I'd stay north of 202 - turning west right around the general store - and finish back in Doylestown, meet the girls and drive down to the hotel. I'll skip New Hope and Warrington and instead spend more time on all those relatively car free one lane meandering country roads around High point state park which look fantastic!

high point alternate - A bike ride in New Britain Township, PA

A lof of the climbs are around 3-5% which is no problem. With my current gearing I don't start to tax my HR until it gets to 6-8%... Yeah, I think I like this alternate loop better.

I'm thinking about the canal towpath trail as a good ride for Saturday afternoon or Sunday morning. Do you happen to know which section is most paved? Right now thinking about Bulls Island to Lambertsville.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

9W9W said:


> Thanks for the input TLG!!! Much appreciated.
> 
> I rethought the ride. I did this before I saw your reply (btw). I figured I'd do less time on River Road (saw some gnarly potholes on street view). Figured I'd stay north of 202 - turning west right around the general store - and finish back in Doylestown, meet the girls and drive down to the hotel. I'll skip New Hope and Warrington and instead spend more time on all those relatively car free one lane meandering country roads around High point state park which look fantastic!
> 
> ...


Less time on river road is probably a good thing. It is a nice scenic route though. But your new route is definitely meandering country roads. And New Hope is a tourist trap.

Hills on your route shouldn't be a problem. Pt Pleasant pike is the biggest and its really not bad at all. Just a gradual grind. If you want hills, let me know


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I definitely don't want hills.  

Thoughts on the towpath ride? bulls island south to lambertsville? or north to frenchtown? It may not be fast but it's unique and she'd appreciate it.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

9W9W said:


> I definitely don't want hills.
> 
> Thoughts on the towpath ride? bulls island south to lambertsville? or north to frenchtown? It may not be fast but it's unique and she'd appreciate it.


I've never been on it. But it's pretty popular. I always see people on it when I'm on River Rd. I'm sure she'd enjoy it. Very scenic.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks. Hopefully I'll have a nice ride report w/pix to share on here Sunday evening. None of the rollers on this ride are hills really. I have that at home, what I want this weekend are open meadows, countryside and tranquility.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

If you go to Frenchtown, the Bridge Café is a nice place to stop. Right on the trail.


----------

